# Surge not showing on driver app again?



## someguy (Jan 16, 2015)

Is it glitching again? I can't see most of the surging in LA, but on the rider app it definitely is. Just me?


----------



## Corywillfilm (Feb 20, 2015)

Not just you and it's still happening. Quite possibly the most frustrating thing ever right now not knowing where it's busy.


----------



## UberSCOOBY (Feb 24, 2015)

Yea.. Around 1 am sat night it magically came back. After 5 days of it not working. I was so pissed off that I bought a chip android device just to use while the surge maps on the iPhone were down.


----------



## Dan91801 (Jan 2, 2015)

i dont trust surge by the time i get there its over I live in los angeles and its a hassle


----------



## Corywillfilm (Feb 20, 2015)

Surging rates refresh every two minutes as far as I can tell. So to chase surging is kinda silly I will do it when I'm close to a zone but I won't go from west side to downtown or vice versa because of a surge. Not worth it.


----------

